# Barnet



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Complete long shot, but any recommendations near the county court?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Just arrived. If looks are not deceiving then there is a couple of decent looking places. I may pop in...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

So I'm in Tintico Coffee. They serve Campbell & Syme, and their house espresso is pretty good. They also serve a banging pastel de nata.

Most interesting of all is the unlimited hour of coffee for £5. I've not seen that before, and I'm told the uptake is pretty strong. Seems like a great idea - even I can only drink so much coffee.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Good find, thanks for the review.

My first proper job was just a little way up the road from here and I used to know the area quite well, but that was many years ago, possibly even BCE (before coffee era).

Let us know what the place on the opposite corner is like (Bites ?) if you get a chance ?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Unlikely to be there again for a long time, I'm afraid. If it's the place I'm thinking of it looked as though it had good sandwiches etc, but I remember noting large foil bags of beans with labels that suggested Italian roasting...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Top tip. Will check them out when next in the area


----------

